# خزان توزيع العلف الحيواني..(الجوهري)



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (1 مايو 2014)

خزان توزيع العلف الحيواني


[/Aurl]

تقدم شركة الجوهري تصميم مبتكر من هيكل معدني مدروس علميا وذات مظهر جيد 
والماكينات المزدوجة الحلزونية الافقية تنقل خامات علف الماشية اليا لكبسها جيدا
تتم ادارة الماكينة عن طريق مخفض سرعة يعمل بسرعات مختلفة وسرعة التفريغ ثابتة
درافيل التفريغ تضمن انتظام تفريغ العلف اضطراريا
ويتم تغذية الخامات الي الماكينة بانتظام

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلو بزيارة قناتنا على اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide

او زيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية



[url=http://www.0zz0.com]

​[/center][/center][/size]
[/SIZE]


----------

